# TP1 ETS Plugin bringt Fehlermeldung



## Sancho (13 Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte die TP1 Klemme in mein KNX System einbinden. Hab mir das aktuelle Plugin von der Wago Seite besorgt und in der ETS installiert. Die TP1 Klemme selbst konnte ich in Betrieb nehmen und eine physikalische Adresse vergeben.
Wenn ich aber den Dialog "Parameter bearbeiten" öffnen will kommt die Fehlermeldung:
Ein interner Fehler ist aufgetreten.
_Die Datei oder Assembly "SHDocVw, Version=1.1.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=6dcfeaa0093975f7" oder eine Abhängigkeit davon wurde nicht gefunden. Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden_. 

 Kann damit jemand was anfangen? Benutze Windows 7 64bit und ETS 4.2.0


----------



## Sancho (23 Juli 2017)

Hallo Wago Team! Keine Antwort? Hab vor ein paar Wochen schon eine Email an den Support geschrieben, auch ohne Rückmeldung.


----------



## .:WAGO::0100272:. (9 August 2017)

Hallo Sancho,

bitte entschuldige die verspätete Reaktion.
Nachfolgende Aktionen sollten mit Administrator Rechten getätigt werden.
Es ist möglich, dass das Plugin nicht richtig installiert wurde. In dem Fall sollte die ETS geschlossen werden, in der Windows Systemsteuerung unter "Programme deinstallieren"  das TP1 Plug In deinstalliert werden, und nach einem Neustart des PC das TP1 Plugin erneut über die ETS importieren. Bei diesem Vorgang ist es möglich, dass .Net Framework und Redistibutable Pakete installiert werden. Dies muss zugelassen werden.
Anschließen bitte erneut am besten in einem neuen Projekt die TP1 Klemme erneut hinzufügen.

Sollte dies keinen Besserung bewirken, bitte ich Sie sich noch einmal wenn möglich mit einem Screenshot beim Wago Support zu melden.


----------

